# Kayak Fishing



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

I have been reading a lot about fishing from a Kayak. Has anyone done this? Where are good places to go? Any info would be great.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I used to have an inflatable kayak and I used it to fish at Jordanelle and Strawberry. Where to go depends on whether you have a flat water or white water kayak. I don't think fishing from a white water boat is very practical and flat water the biggest challenge is managing your tackle. Also, as with any small fishing device, I would stay away from areas where there are a lot of water skiers and other big/frequent wakes.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been looking at this: http://www.hobiecat.com/fishing/models_outbackfisherman.html. It's not a traditional kayak, and is meant for fishing. My biggest concern is, like you mentioned, finding a place to go where I am not going to get run into by powerboats and jetskis.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

It would be no different than fishing from a float tube or pontoon boat would it?? you could go anywhere in my opinion...I float tube all the time and never have problems with boats and such...


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Visser,
There are places to get away from wakes. Depends on where you want to go - Pineview is wakeless near the dam, as is Jordanelle on the Provo arm. I'm sure you could do really well on all the lakes that are not open to motorized boats (I think there is a list of them in the proclamation).

Frogger,
Personally I think fishing from a canoe or kayak is different than fishing from a float tube in that you have a lot lower center of gravity in a tube which makes you less likely to capsize. I've never capsized a tube but I sure have in both kayaks and canoes


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

I use my kayak for fishing. I have a Perception swifty, which is nine feet long and pretty wide, with three grroves in the bottom which make it very resistant to tipping. I have a rod holder base built in just in front of the ****pit for the rod, so when you are moving your rod is pointing straight ahead out of the way of the paddle. The boat is made of ABS plastic so it is indestructable and weighs about 35 pounds so it can be dragged or carried distances without a problem. I have criss-cossed bungies mounted front and rear for extra rods, etc. and there is enough room inside for tackle, lunch, and water. It's actually pretty good to fish out of unless it's very windy.


----------

